
You broke the internet. We'll make ourselves a GNU one - felipebueno
http://youbroketheinternet.org/
======
tatterdemalion
The security and privacy issues in current internet infrastructure are of
course very serious, and a meaningful solution to them will probably need to
be "full stack," but this project doesn't look like the solution we need. It
doesn't seem like any serious thought has been put into how all these
technologies will create an actual protocol stack; its just a list of a bunch
of projects GNU people like.

------
steamwashed
Honestly, GNU might have the world's worst marketing:product quality ratio.

I empathize with their goals, but the jargon limits this to an audience
consisting entirely of the choir, and the tone is so preachy that not even the
choir will want to listen.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
I think it's always been this way. GNU is mostly known for its userspace base
system. They have a few higher level applications like MediaGoblin, Health and
Octave, but those are outliers. Then GNOME is practically a separate project
these days, despite ostensibly being part of GNU.

It's the FSF that reaches the wider audiences through their guerrilla tactics.

------
PLenz
Large amounts of text in images breaks the Internet for people with screen
readers too.

------
rip747
I'm not sure what point they are trying to get across, but that page is just
horrible to look at.

~~~
Wyndsage
Just follow the project map, it's so simple.

~~~
jjoonathan
BRB, checking Jackson Pollock's consulting rates.

------
opendais
That is just an awful page and there really, really is no excuse for the sheer
terrible.

The idea is nice but the delivery is so bad that I think you should go back to
the drawing board. If you communicate this poorly it'll never see real
adoption.

No offense but you've made life difficult for:

1) Screen readers. 2) Colorblind folks. 3) Anyone with poor eyesight, really,
by basically making the font a different shade of the same color on the
background.

Please fix the site before you try to publicize this more. :/

------
AnimalMuppet
"Theory and practice of a completely encrypted and obfuscated new Internet
stack..."

OK.

"... enabling us to unfold a carefree digital living."

With completely untraceable digital harassers. Lovely.

The thing is, the problem they're trying to solve is real. Governments aren't
angels; they're composed of human beings who are selfish, manipulative, and
power hungry, and who are far too often willing to step beyond the rule of law
because "the situation demanded it" (or because they really wanted to). But
the rest of the problem is, the people aren't angels either, and if you give
them a completely anonymous internet, they won't just use it against
governments that overstep their bounds. They'll use it against each other,
too, in some spectacularly nasty ways.

------
timboslice
Kind of hard to figure out what this was all about right away

------
Animats
That web site has the worst of both worlds. It has "modern" minimalist design
optimized for cell phones, with lots of colored blank space, low contrast
between text and background, and few links. Then the content is GNU-quality,
strong on code and mechanism and weak on design intent.

The site seems to be a plug for this video:

[https://gnunet.org/ghm2014knock](https://gnunet.org/ghm2014knock)

This proposes a port-knocking scheme to deter port scanning. 20 minutes of
sickly yellow on purple PowerPoint. That's an idea of limited value; port-
knocking is security by obscurity. Any widespread use of port-knocking implies
it will be known to attackers.

They have a legislative program. It's here:

[http://youbroketheinternet.org/legislation/](http://youbroketheinternet.org/legislation/)

1999 called. It wants the BLINK tag back.

The legislative proposal is to require end to end cell phone encryption plus
onion routing for all phones. Maybe for other devices; there are sections in
the document labelled "Fixme" on that. Specific encryption standards are
specified; unclear if those are good choices or not. The overhead and lag for
onion routing for voice would be high.

It's worth having this out there, but it's not a plan, it's a collection of
stuff in search of a plan.

------
lclarkmichalek
I mean, was it ever not broken? The people who "broke" it were the designers,
assuming we're following your definition of "does not provide strong
guarantees about privacy" is broken.

------
Aloha
How is XMPP breaking the internet? It's an open protocol, with free and open
implementations.

~~~
duskwuff
There's a ridiculous number of open protocols and technologies shown in red,
as if they're something terrible:

• "Web Browser / WebRTC / AJAX"

• "NNTP / IRC" (completely unrelated, but shown together)

• "X.509 / DNS & DANE / SMTP & XMPP / Federation" (again, all mostly unrelated
technologies)

Bonus points to "Faceboogle". _Really_?

~~~
Aloha
I've always preferred twitterbook, e.g. "I posted on the twitterbooks when I
was down in portland, but not one responded"

------
tzs
There must be some mistake. The project map mentions "Microsoft", not
"Micro$oft". Or perhaps they thought "Faceboogle" was so clever they didn't
need to be childish with other names?

------
_reality_check_
The name "GNU" and its abhorrent pronunciation has been such a branding
failure on the part of the free software movent.

Yet, the creators continue to wonder why those outside the tech world approach
these issues with a high level of apathy.

A movement filled with in-jokes and "geeky humor" will never gain the support
from the general public desperately needed for real change.

~~~
pessimizer
GNU and the GPL entirely changed the face of computing. Your branding
expertise is untested.

~~~
newbish
20 years ago. Still waiting on HURD by the way and when was the last time
anyone outside of the hard core techs referred to Linux as GNU\Linux

~~~
pessimizer
The point is that GNU has been wildly successful and has advanced technology
on a species-wide basis. I'm not sure what more you think it owes you.

~~~
_reality_check_
Yes, but the point actually being made is that the name GNU (GNU's Not Unix)
is esoteric && dated. Notwithstanding the org's prior accomplishments of
course.

------
stevewilhelm
For me, I wouldn't say the Internet is broken. It just could be better.

------
MrZongle2
If something was broken, it was the designer of this page.

------
muraiki
As a colorblind user who also wears glasses, I found this site very difficult
to read. If you want your message to be accessible to all, please consider
using larger text, not putting text in images, and using a text color that has
significant contrast from the background.

------
frozenport
I didn't know Walter White was GNU!

